# Searching appropriate film school



## Nerses (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm new here. 

Anyway, I am an international applicant trying to find a graduate film school (producing major) that costs less than $45000, has good reputation and is located in California. Any thoughts?

I've also read that Emerson offers LA program that seems more like an internship trip. Do they allow international students to apply for it?


----------



## leary.shane (Jun 29, 2009)

UCLA, USC, LMU, and AFI are a few schools located in the LA area.


----------



## Nerses (Jun 30, 2009)

And all of them are less than $45,000 per year? Doubtful.

What about UCLA's Continuing Education courses?


----------



## leary.shane (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.filmschoolconfidential.net/?p=schools

Here is a list of schools and estimated total cost and years it'll take to graduate.


----------



## Ard23 (Jun 30, 2009)

UCLA is about $25,000 a year for non residents. And since the program is small there are lots of opportunities for TAships, which cover a large chunk of the tuition. With the combination of TAships and award money, you can expect to pay less than $25K after your first year.


----------



## Jayimess (Jun 30, 2009)

Nerses, are you talking tuition only with that number, or are you talking living expenses as well?

Because with the exception of AFI, all of the schools mentioned charge less than 45K for tuition...but living expenses are where your prices go up...it's the bulk of my annual budgets at USC.


----------



## Nerses (Jun 30, 2009)

> Originally posted by leary.shane:
> http://www.filmschoolconfidential.net/?p=schools
> 
> Here is a list of schools and estimated total cost and years it'll take to graduate.



Great, good schools are expensive as always.


----------



## Nerses (Jun 30, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> Nerses, are you talking tuition only with that number, or are you talking living expenses as well?
> 
> Because with the exception of AFI, all of the schools mentioned charge less than 45K for tuition...but living expenses are where your prices go up...it's the bulk of my annual budgets at USC.



I'd add housing (on-campus) and meals plans as well. But I am not sure whether I have to live on campus and have their meals plans. If I don't have to do that, then I'll need to find a cheaper apartment to reduce my expenses, if there's one.


----------



## Ard23 (Jun 30, 2009)

We're talking grad schools right? I've never heard of a grad school requiring you to live on campus or have a meal plan.

LA and NY are more expensive than most cities obviously, but on the flip side there are also a lot more job opportunities in the film industry than in places with cheaper living expenses, so keep that in mind when you are figuring out where you want to be.


----------



## Nerses (Jun 30, 2009)

> Originally posted by Ard23:
> We're talking grad schools right? I've never heard of a grad school requiring you to live on campus or have a meal plan.
> 
> LA and NY are more expensive than most cities obviously, but on the flip side there are also a lot more job opportunities in the film industry than in places with cheaper living expenses, so keep that in mind when you are figuring out where you want to be.



Well, I need the location to be nrear Hollywood , if that's possible.

The problem is that I'll be a legal emigrant, so that's highly doubtful any employer would deal with me.


----------



## Ard23 (Jul 1, 2009)

There are tons of off the books freelance gigs available where your status is irrelevant.

Also there are plenty of affordable options in Hollywood if you're willing to have roommates.


----------



## Nerses (Jul 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by Ard23:
> There are tons of off the books freelance gigs available where your status is irrelevant.
> 
> Also there are plenty of affordable options in Hollywood if you're willing to have roommates.



The issue is that I'll anyway need the reason for approving my emigration status. 

As for books, I've read many, but they are all similar. 

I need practice and connections just like any other future film industry insider. 

Consequently, my best option is going to film school. The question is to what university and how can I get into. 

Please, don't think I am another dumb ass that has no idea about education and what it takes to land your first job. I have enough reasons.


----------



## Nova (Jul 1, 2009)

Nerses, people are trying to be helpful.  No need to be offended.  No one is calling you a dumb ass.

I think its unclear what you want from people if you've read all the book, etc.


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 1, 2009)

Nerses, nobody's calling you a dumb-ass.  Read what's being written before punching blindly.  It's not a good way to get help...and you do seem to need to do some research.

First of all...grad school doesn't require you to live on campus or get meal plans, though of course it is an option.  

Second...Living expenses exist no matter where you live, i.e. an apartment vs. dorm and groceries vs. meal plans, and under $45K/year for both expenses and tuition is pretty tough to find as an international student, or even a US student, in LA or NY.  My living expenses are more expensive than my tuition, as I mentioned earlier, and USC costs approximately $50K/year for both.  However, you can trim those costs if you're frugal enough, i.e. roommates and not going out to eat.

Third..."Off the books" is a colloquialism.  It is slang for getting paid cash, untaxed, non-reported to the government, for work.  Nobody's telling you not to go to film school and read books instead...instead, Ard23 was trying to tell you that you can earn money regardless of your residency status in this way.


Nobody in this community is out to hurt anyone, so like I said, slow down, think before you type.  Your questions have been answered here.

Best of luck.


----------



## Nerses (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm very sorry, if I accidently got misunderstood, as I didn't mean to be aggressive. 

To Nova, the thing is that although there aren't many good books about film producing, I have read a few. However, I believe it's not enough. In addition, I need practical experience as well as good connections.

To Jayimess, I admit that misread the phrase. But are there any job opportunities for international ones, especially in the film industry? And for example, I succeed in getting accepted into either UCLA or Chapman (I doubt I'd qualify for USC, as chances are low judging from competitionj), and I need to reduce the cost of living. So if I am lucky enough to share a room with someone, to cut my expenses on food (I don't eat much), and to get several jobs (2-3 per week), will I manage to trim my living expenses to $5,000? I am just asking your opinion. 

By the way, I've read UCLA offers Cont. Education courses along with USC opening its seminars every summer. Maybe I should try this way instead of getting MFA. Another option would be NYFA, but I have doubts whether it's worth my money. 

P.S. Sorry again, if I seemed mean to anyone here.


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 1, 2009)

$5000 a year for living expenses?  No way.  Maybe 15/year, and that's being super cheap, just $1250/month total for food, rent, transportation, etc.  Your rent alone's going to be at least $500.  Look at Craigslist.org for Los Angeles to get an idea of what it costs to live in LA...it's expensive, and Westwood-UCLA is REALLY pricey.

BUT...you cannot work 2-3 jobs while in film school.  It's just not possible.  Between classes and classwork and homework and actual productions...you'll be lucky if you sleep.

And again, the freelance jobs are open to anyone because they aren't monitored by the government, etc!!


----------



## Nerses (Jul 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> $5000 a year for living expenses?  No way.  Maybe 15/year, and that's being super cheap, just $1250/month total for food, rent, transportation, etc.  Your rent alone's going to be at least $500.  Look at Craigslist.org for Los Angeles to get an idea of what it costs to live in LA...it's expensive, and Westwood-UCLA is REALLY pricey.
> 
> BUT...you cannot work 2-3 jobs while in film school.  It's just not possible.  Between classes and classwork and homework and actual productions...you'll be lucky if you sleep.
> ...



Ok, I got that. You suggest a freelance job. Any examples? 

P.S. I see you got into USC. That must have been hard.


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by Nerses:
> 
> Ok, I got that. You suggest a freelance job. Any examples?
> 
> P.S. I see you got into USC. That must have been hard.



People are producing stuff every hour in LA and they always want qualified help.  So, as Ard23 said, once you're in LA or NY, you'll be able to get work if you're qualified, and you connect with people.  Film school is great for that.  My friends work on music videos and other spec projects off the books all of the time.

But even then, Ard23 was talking about AFTER school, not during your program.

International students are eligible for student jobs, as far as I know, while they are in school, and assistantships, depending on where you go.


Other than that, I don't have much more info for you.



Oh...and I think going to USC's been much harder than getting in...I still don't know how I did that.


----------



## Nerses (Jul 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Nerses:
> 
> Ok, I got that. You suggest a freelance job. Any examples?
> ...



People are producing stuff every hour in LA and they always want qualified help.  So, as Ard23 said, once you're in LA or NY, you'll be able to get work if you're qualified, and you connect with people.  Film school is great for that.  My friends work on music videos and other spec projects off the books all of the time.

But even then, Ard23 was talking about AFTER school, not during your program.

International students are eligible for student jobs, as far as I know, while they are in school, and assistantships, depending on where you go.


Other than that, I don't have much more info for you.



Oh...and I think going to USC's been much harder than getting in...I still don't know how I did that. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

So you mean that what I learn at film school I can immediately use in practice to earn money? I am currently an undergraduate student majoring in Advertising. I could also use some copywriting skills as well. 

Sad, you rarely get paid for internships, even though they help you to get advantage in landing the first job over others. 

Thanks a lot. And as for USC, what's your major?


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 1, 2009)

You could get jobs right after film school...isn't that the goal, ha ha?  You're not gonna take copywriting classes at film school.

My internship turned into a paid job last week...but assistantships are like when you help professors and the school pays you to do so.

I'm a screenwriting major.


----------



## Ard23 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Jayimess for helping to clear that up.

Nerses, when i was talking about "off the books" freelance jobs, they can be anything production-related. I came into school having no idea what I was doing, but after a year or so I was qualified enough to do several jobs on low-budget projects that pay cash. There are a million departments involved in film production, and generally what happens in film school is that you find which one or ones you have a natural talent for (ie assistant camera, sound, editing, grip/electric, etc.) While you cultivate your artistic skills (ie directing/writing/producing, whatever it is you are going to film school for) you can complement that with learning a more practical craft to help you make money while in school.

One other thing, you seem to think that getting into USC is out of your league while UCLA and Chapman are more doable. All three are competitive, and it doesn't do you any good to rule a school out for being too hard to get into since there are not that many quality grad film schools to begin with, and you really never know what any given school is looking for.

I hope that helps...


----------



## Nerses (Jul 2, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> You could get jobs right after film school...isn't that the goal, ha ha?  You're not gonna take copywriting classes at film school.
> 
> My internship turned into a paid job last week...but assistantships are like when you help professors and the school pays you to do so.
> ...



By the graduation from film school I'll need to change my emigration status, so it will depend whether I could stay and keep working or will have to leave the country. I'm thinking about applying for green card in advance. 

As for copywriting, you didn't get my point. I meant that I am majoring in advertising right now, therefore I'll have enough skills to offer.


----------



## Nerses (Jul 2, 2009)

> Originally posted by Ard23:
> Thanks Jayimess for helping to clear that up.
> 
> Nerses, when i was talking about "off the books" freelance jobs, they can be anything production-related. I came into school having no idea what I was doing, but after a year or so I was qualified enough to do several jobs on low-budget projects that pay cash. There are a million departments involved in film production, and generally what happens in film school is that you find which one or ones you have a natural talent for (ie assistant camera, sound, editing, grip/electric, etc.) While you cultivate your artistic skills (ie directing/writing/producing, whatever it is you are going to film school for) you can complement that with learning a more practical craft to help you make money while in school.
> ...



The thing is about costs, not to mention how difficult is the application process. Thanks GOD, I have solution. As UCLA offers its Extension program, I may get a certificate in producing for $7,000-8,000. The program lasts two years and it's for part-time students, who can work in the first half of a day. Moreover, I may save even more money for other courses like business seminars and summer courses at USC. 

The problem is that, as California has serious financial problems and it's never clear when the crisis will end, the program may get closed by the government. That's what I fear, as it's probably my only hope left.


----------

